# Plakat Bettas in Vancouver - Noah's Pet Arc on Broadway



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I was looking around for plakat bettas in Vancouver and I was pleasantly surprised to find some at Noah's on Broadway. They're different from the one's I've seen in Richmond because they are solid colours of red, yellow, blue, and black, all with the masked genetic trait. They're also really large, a lot over 2 inches inches long with big bodies and strong, defined, finnage so I bet they'd fare better in a community tank. Just thought I'd mention this hidden treasure! 

Cheers


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!

I got Lou at that place and he is a real nice betta. I think the owner purchases higher-end breeder culls. Either way they sure have some nice bettas!


----------

